# What gender are my chicks?



## kiekiepoultry (May 16, 2017)

hi all I am new to this site and new to chicken keeping and I would love to know whether I have pulleys or cockerels. Currently I live in the city and I'm not allowed Roos so need to know.
Plz help
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mama Goat (May 19, 2017)

Your two white ones are most likely pullets but the other two I cant tell from the pictures and your little black silkie is even harder to tell. I have several silkies and i've have had several in the past several years and I still can tell their gender. I think they are female and then they start crowing. You can watch youtube videos on how to gender birds. Sorry i couldn't give you much information.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 21, 2017)

#1 - roo
#2 - too young to tell
#3 - probably a hen
#4 - hen


----------

